# Hi, my names Thing & I'm addicted to the ping ....



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

I must admit that I sit here on a Friday & Saturday night watching the box, sucking down a few bevvies but I still miss the PING .. almost like a drug, waiting, waiting... come on... then PING PING PING 

Just a shame Uber screwed it up so much by decimating the drivers returns with low rates & saturation of every market  The government hasn't helped either with all their 'rideshare' fees... + the ATO screwed it up by making rideshare drivers liable for GST from $1 

Perhaps I should just download an Uber ping gif & play it every now 'n then to satisfy my addiction 

So I haven't been pinged for over 2 years now, has it improved at all??


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

I heard Tetris is pretty addictive, with some proven cognitive benefits. Perhaps you should download it and give it a try.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Big fat leach race one of those are. Sucking blood from drivers


----------

